
California AB5 Signed into Law - dmitrygr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-18/california-governor-signs-labor-law-setting-up-bitter-gig-economy-fight
======
baggy_trough
If drivers are signed into both Uber and Lyft waiting for a ride, does that
mean they are acting as employees of two companies at once?

~~~
labrador
I've been predicting that we won't be able to work for two or more companies
simultaneously. A company is not going to pay you for time you are spending at
the other company if we are talking about paying a dollar per hour wage. I
also feel we will not be able to just log on anywhere and start working like
we do now. I like to work in different cities in the SF Bay Area. If Lyft and
Uber are able to direct where we wait for rides because we are employees, I
predict the system will be more efficient and quite a few less drivers will be
needed.

